# Follicle Tracking



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, This is my first post on here so Hi everyone. Been TTC for 5 years, diagnosed endo and had laparoscopy then laparotomy to remove it. It's now six months since second op and as TTC naturally hasn't worked I have been given clomid to boost ovulation. I'm just on my first cycle of clomid and had scan for follicle tracking last friday, have 2 18mm follicles and one cyst (follicle that got too big). Nurse said we shoud try  over the weekend. Going back for scans on Monday and Wednesday and just wondered whether they will be able to see if an egg has been fertilised or not?? 

Thanks for any info or advice you can give me

Sarah


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first cycle with clomid too. I have had 3 scans, the last one showed 1 follicle measuring 18mm. I was given an injection after that scan of hcg to help me ovulate. I have had no further scans. 
The scans that you have next week will track the growth of the follicles ,they can not tell if your egg has been fertilised. They will be able to tell you if you have ovulated if they see a corpus luteum, an empty egg sack. Happy  and


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Firstly Karenphi and Sarah - welcome to the crazy world of clomid.

Sarah - Sounds like you responded really well to the clomid. Personally I would like 2 follies as I see it as doubling my chances, but am lucky to get 1.

Just as Karen mentioned you wont be able to tell if the egg is fertilised you will have to go through the dreaded 2ww and see if a/f arrives or not before you will know the answer to that! 

But they will be able to tell you if the follicles have dispersed. My understanding is that they are unable to tell the difference between a cyst and egg follicle but that cyst will not disperse so if they see that they have gone (see the corpus luteum) they have a pretty good idea that it was an egg. They usually then take a blood test 7dpo to check progesterone blood levels which rise after ov to confirm that you have ovulated.

Once you have the green light to ov you then wait usually 14-16days past ov date for a/f to arrive. This is the 2ww and it usually sends most of us  .
This is because Clomid has a list of side effects that read just like early pregnancy symptoms, which include sore tummy, cramping, sore (.)(.), nausa etc.

Good luck with the scans and dont forget to let us know how you get on.
Ba
x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Karenphi and Davis, your advice is really helpful, always get a bit stressed at appointments and forget to ask the right questions.  Been for 2nd scan and have one follicle 20.5mm and one 21.5mm, also cyst still there and womb lining 10mm but not ovulated yet. Third scan tomorrow. Glad the clomid has worked but am not looking forward to the 2ww.... how can you stay positive but not get your hopes up??  Have you had any side effects Karen? I've not noticed any so far, do they usually start later in the month?


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I've had quite a few side effects, headaches, moodyness, hot flushes and visual dsturbances when I first took the talets. Also been getting quite a few spots which I don't normally get. Oh well at least the clomid is working. 

When do the clinic expect you to ovulate? It's great that yu have 2 follies.

I am in the 2ww at the moment and it's driving me crazy. It's dragging so much. I keep symtom spotting desperately looking for symptoms that would indicate I am pregnant. But atm I'm not very hopeful. This is the irst mmonth we have been in with a chance because the clomid is making me ovulate and my left tube is now open.

Take care,
Karen


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Karen, had a third scan this morning, still 2 follicles and one cyst but one follicle now reduced to 19mm, the other 23.5. Another scan booked for Friday to check if ovulation has happened. Expected to ovulate anytime now, keep thinking I can feel it but probably imaginging it!!  Good luck with 2ww, when do you test? How long will you be on clomid for?

Take care and lots of luck
Sarah


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Sarah - good luck for this cycle hun  

Nix.


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Oh that's exciting, happy 

I'm on cd 25 today so I will test on cd 32 if I get that far, so thats another week away. I normally have a short lp so a 14 day 2ww seems such a long time.

My consultant wants me to have 3 cycles ovulating from my left ovary as my right tube is blocked so it just depends how long this takes. What about you?

Take care,
Karen


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Nix - would be amazing if it happened this cycle. Just did an ovulation test though and it was negative - hadn't ovulated on Wednesday morning when I had a scan, hope we didn't miss it as DH was away with work last night. Having another scan tomorrow so will find out. On CD 14 today.

Karen, lots of      to you. Dr wants me to try clomid for 6 months, then ICSI if that doesn't work then IVF, but will have to be transferred to another hospital after clomid so maybe the doctor there will have a different plan.

lots of luck

Sarah


----------



## Dawnie05 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone, This is my first time posting as well! 

TTC for  3 years and I’m currently on my 8th cycle of Clomid, but it is the second with HCG Injection. 

I have just got back from the Hospital and I have 2 Follicles one was 11mm and the other is 13mm, it is only day 11 and I have to go back next Tuesday for another scan, but I’m very scared nothing will have changed.

Typical, last month I did nothing and on day 12 I had a follicle f 21mm and was given the injection straight away, This month I have been reading about it  and following the advise by keeping warm and making sure I have a high protein diet to help them grow and nothing has happened.

Hopefully it will work, otherwise one more cycle then IUI! Which sounds worst than what’s happening now!


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Dawnie, good luck for this cycle, will be hoping your follicles grow some more. Mine have got too big so I now have a 5cm and a 3cm cysts on my ovary, however one egg has released so we have a chance this month. Now got to wait the very long 2 weeks to find out. Let me know how you get on 

Sarah


----------



## Dawnie05 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Thanks for the support and I’m sure this month will be the month! I know the feeling the 2wk wait is murder but if there is a chance it is worth it!

I’ve just found a great method of getting through the 2wks, hypnotherapy! I go to this lady for weekly treatments to give me “positive mental attitude” (being able to relax and forget for 1 hr) but the trick is the CD she has given me, its that crap I go to sleep in under 5 minutes flat and wake up hours later. I can pass the weeks through work and this stupid tape! And I have the bonus of  DH being happy because I’m not obsessing about the month end results.  

This method may not be the best and healthiest means to the end but it gets me by! How do you normally cope?


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Dawnie

I just spend the two weeks going slowly insane and then trying to make myself sane again (am a mental health nurse!!!!!). Not drinking or smoking this month so hope that helps. 2WW seems worse on Clomid, I think cos of the follicle tracking you know exactly whats going on and it gives you more hope. Oh well... fingers crossed. May try acupuncture with the clomid next month if no luck this month.

Hope you're ok

Sarah


----------

